# Subpanel for dock, saltwater issue.



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey I have to replace a 12 space 100A Nema 3 sub located out on a dock, any suggestions for a replacement sub that will last around brackish water? 

The existing one is probably only 10 years old and it is completely shot from the salt air already.

This is a house.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Hey I have to replace a 12 space 100A Nema 3 sub located out on a dock, any suggestions for a replacement sub that will last around brackish water?
> 
> The existing one is probably only 10 years old and it is completely shot from the salt air already.
> 
> This is a house.


You can get stainless steel panels but they are $$$$$$. I have put panel boards into different enclosures before(yeah, yeah, I know that probably ain't listed., :no:< this is me not giving a damn). You could just put the panel board into a S.S. or some corrosion resistant enclosure and your done. 

To maintain the ever precious UL stamp you could take a regular sub and mount the whole deal into a separate S.S. or fiber or even a big hinged PVC enclosure too.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Hey I have to replace a 12 space 100A Nema 3 sub located out on a dock, any suggestions for a replacement sub that will last around brackish water?
> 
> The existing one is probably only 10 years old and it is completely shot from the salt air already.
> 
> This is a house.


 
I just spray the whole thing inside and out with clear coat.That is really the only thing you can do.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Stainless steel is the only way to go.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 19, 2008)

I have not worked around saltwater, but have installed many panels inside of a hinged n3 fiberglass box for car wash applications.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I saw a SQ D standard QO NEMA 3R panel last over 20 years (and looked like it could go another 20) on a dock that was on the ICW. The reason it lasted so long is it had a plywood back, plywood sides, and top. In other words the marine plywood kept the salt water spray from getting on the panel.

If you build a wooden (pressure treated lumber/plywood) enclosure with a door to cover the panel I believe you can make it last, especially if you treat the panel with something (like a clear coat or wax or .....).


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Why don’t you get a NEMA 4x hinged door cabinet in either SS or AL and mount the panel to its backplate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> Why don’t you get a NEMA 4x hinged door cabinet in either SS or AL and mount the panel to its backplate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have thought a seasoned veteran like you would look at the dates on the threads.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Gee , I wonder if it rusted thru by now.....


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I saw a SQ D standard QO NEMA 3R panel last over 20 years (and looked like it could go another 20) on a dock that was on the ICW. The reason it lasted so long is it had a plywood back, plywood sides, and top. In other words the marine plywood kept the salt water spray from getting on the panel.
> 
> If you build a wooden (pressure treated lumber/plywood) enclosure with a door to cover the panel I believe you can make it last, especially if you treat the panel with something (like a clear coat or wax or .....).


Sounds like this guy might know what he’s talking about! Too bad he’s retired now. LOL.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I visited Hawaii for some work for Eaton landed in Honolulu and the next day flew over to Lahaina, another island. Being a passenger while the salesman drove I noticed that the majority of the home panels were from Eaton. I asked the salesman what gives. I had assumed the company had gone off and did some craziness in marketing. Salesman said the electrostatic paint is better than the competition, they last longer.
I relate this not as an recommendation but something I saw with my own eyes.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

joe-nwt said:


> I would have thought a seasoned veteran like you would look at the dates on the threads.


My feed is out of date and the notifications list is showing old stuff at the top. Started a thread about the maxis xd10 the other day and it just disappeared. Something’s been up with the forum for over a month. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> My feed is out of date and the notifications list is showing old stuff at the top. Started a thread about the maxis xd10 the other day and it just disappeared. Something’s been up with the forum for over a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's Putin's fault.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

VELOCI3 said:


> My feed is out of date and the notifications list is showing old stuff at the top. Started a thread about the maxis xd10 the other day and it just disappeared. Something’s been up with the forum for over a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i am on this site most days, most of the day
nothing similar has happened to me

do you have a Really good antivirus ??


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

So the top of my notifications list just popped up a response I made 2 years ago. 

That’s not a virus on my iPhone. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> My feed is out of date and the notifications list is showing old stuff at the top. Started a thread about the maxis xd10 the other day and it just disappeared. Something’s been up with the forum for over a month.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It’s a conspiracy being perpetrated by big message board.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> It's Putin's fault.


Thanks Obama…


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

VELOCI3 said:


> So the top of my notifications list just popped up a response I made 2 years ago.
> 
> That’s not a virus on my iPhone.
> 
> ...


i dont use my phone for anything but phoning
so i cant help you there

i will suggest a restart for the phone


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Jlarson said:


> You can get stainless steel panels but they are $$$$$$. I have put panel boards into different enclosures before(yeah, yeah, I know that probably ain't listed., 🇳🇴< this is me not giving a damn). You could just put the panel board into a S.S. or some corrosion resistant enclosure and your done.
> 
> To maintain the ever precious UL stamp you could take a regular sub and mount the whole deal into a separate S.S. or fiber or even a big hinged PVC enclosure too.


Nothing illegal about it. The thing most electricians don’t realize is that the Listing for the panelboard only applies to the guts of the panel. The enclosure is either not Listed or Listed separately! It’s usually just an NEC box.

You can buy either an entire distribution panel or buy a custom/OEM kit which is just the guts (rails). If you really want a neat appearance buy a swinging door kit for the 4X box and mount it so it looks like a regular NEMA 1 inside. This stuff is done all the time in industrial control panels and MCCs. It is a Listed assembly so you don’t have to do a UL 508 panel.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Almost Retired said:


> i dont use my phone for anything but phoning
> so i cant help you there
> 
> i will suggest a restart for the phone


Did all that. It’s going to be on ET’s end. I rarely visit this site anymore because of this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Did all that. It’s going to be on ET’s end. I rarely visit this site anymore because of this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It’s actually Tapatalk, not ET.

Plus you have the spammers that just carpet bomb a bunch of threads. The post gets deleted but the thread gets refreshed/bumped.

Many forums have taken to auto locking threads after 90 days for this reason.


----------

